# MIghty Ohio Catfish



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

fished Hannibal pool Friday night caught 4 small flatheads ranging from 3-7 lbs.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update, flathead fishing should be in full swing very soon!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Its good to hear the the flatheads are getting active. As soon as these water levels get back to normal, I'll be fishing for'em.


----------

